# ===> 190 Visa Lodge 2017 Gang



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

arty:


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Looks like the occupation ceiling is almost got over for Software engineers for the sub class 189 visa. Only 14 invitations are left for this year. I have submitted EOI on 22/03/2017 and i got invitation for state (190 - NSW). It will expire by 14th April. I am thinking to proceed with State nomination. 

Kindly let us know how different is the 190 process from 189. 
Is the procedure is same? 
Do we need my immi account for 190?
Is the visa fee is more for 189 (For spouse and 1 child)? 

If anyone is applying for 190 please leave me a personal message?


Regards,
Chandra


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Looks like the occupation ceiling is almost got over for Software engineers for the sub class 189 visa. Only 14 invitations are left for this year. I have submitted EOI on 22/03/2017 and i got invitation for state (190 - NSW). It will expire by 14th April. I am thinking to proceed with State nomination.
> 
> Kindly let us know how different is the 190 process from 189.
> ...


Hi,

Process is same. for how many points you got the invite for NSW?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Process is same. for how many points you got the invite for NSW?


Hey,
I got the invite for 70 points

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hey,
> I got the invite for 70 points
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


I have applied for NSW with 70 points last week 28th April.
When can I expect an invite from them and should I go for it if I get the invite or wait for July when next window will open for 65 points for national invite?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> cyetukuri said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


. 
Hi,
What is the position that you have applied for. Mine is Software engineer. I submitted my EOI on 22nd march. Got the invite letter on 31st march. I paid application fee on 12th April. I got actual invite and apply button was enabled on 27th April. I guess you should get invite letter in another one week. Nobody knows how the NSW state sponsorship works.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> .
> Hi,
> What is the position that you have applied for. Mine is Software engineer. I submitted my EOI on 22nd march. Got the invite letter on 31st march. I paid application fee on 12th April. I got actual invite and apply button was enabled on 27th April. I guess you should get invite letter in another one week. Nobody knows how the NSW state sponsorship works.


I have applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer).
I f I get invite then Should I go for it or wait till July window for 65 points?
I am just skeptical of finding job in NSW?


----------



## vtall (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi There,

My 190 application declined due to over claiming points. Again I've applied for new EOI on 05-08-2017. When can I expect the invitation again.

Application Programmer 
189-65
190-70

Thanks


----------



## vtall (Mar 20, 2017)

Any one got the State Invitation again after declining first time due to over claiming points?


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Vtall,

How you over claimed your points, have you entered all ur details correctly. I mean ACS result?

Thanks


----------



## vtall (Mar 20, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Vtall,
> 
> How you over claimed your points, have you entered all ur details correctly. I mean ACS result?
> 
> Thanks


Instead of updating the ACS date updated the Actual start date and of employement

Thanks


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Looks like the occupation ceiling is almost got over for Software engineers for the sub class 189 visa. Only 14 invitations are left for this year. I have submitted EOI on 22/03/2017 and i got invitation for state (190 - NSW). It will expire by 14th April. I am thinking to proceed with State nomination.
> 
> Kindly let us know how different is the 190 process from 189.
> ...


Hi!

The difference between 189 and 190 skilled visas are basically that of independent application and sponsored or nominated application respectively.

yes, you should use your ImmiAccount to submit your application for visa 190

The process for visa application is the same for both the subclasses, i.e, both are points tested. 

189 visa fees are higher than 190 visa charges. 

pls, feel free to ping me personally for a chat.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

AmitavaDeb said:


> Hi!
> 
> The difference between 189 and 190 skilled visas are basically that of independent application and sponsored or nominated application respectively.
> 
> ...


Hi Amitava,
Thanks for your response. I already lodged the application for 190 a week back. Waiting for the grant. The total fee for 190 is 6300 AUD. I heard its same for 189 also.

Regards
Chandra


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Amitava,
> Thanks for your response. I already lodged the application for 190 a week back. Waiting for the grant. The total fee for 190 is 6300 AUD. I heard its same for 189 also.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Hi Chandra, 

How did you make the payment? ICICI travelers card or did you have such a limit in your credit card? I am looking for options to pay that 6300AUD too. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

nav33n said:


> Hi Chandra,
> 
> How did you make the payment? ICICI travelers card or did you have such a limit in your credit card? I am looking for options to pay that 6300AUD too.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amitava, 
I paid through one of my friend's Australian credit card. It costed 6300 + tax which equal to 6362. It wont make much of the difference even with Indian credit card. Conversion rate is a bit high with india credit card. But you will have some more time to pay the money back and you will earn some credit points. Icci travel card when you transfer money they selling rate will be 1 rupee more than Google rate. If Google says 48, you have to pay 49 while loading money. Now you can decide.

Regards,
Chandra

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Amitava,
> I paid through one of my friend's Australian credit card. It costed 6300 + tax which equal to 6362. It wont make much of the difference even with Indian credit card. Conversion rate is a bit high with india credit card. But you will have some more time to pay the money back and you will earn some credit points. Icci travel card when you transfer money they selling rate will be 1 rupee more than Google rate. If Google says 48, you have to pay 49 while loading money. Now you can decide.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Thanks for the info Chandra! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Guys,

I have submitted EOI in the independent category but it didn't add 5 points for my spouse. My spouse got her ACS done (mine is developer programmer and hers is software tester) and got COMPETENT in PTE.
Any reason why i didn't get 5 points for my spouse.

Thanks.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got my ACS positive as a software engineer even though i am currently working as a User interface engineer (because my roles and responsibilities are similar to a software engineer). My husband is a software engineer but he lacks marks in IELTS. Will it be an issue if i be the primary applicant in 190 for Victoria. I'm planning to submit my EOI in the coming week.

Thanks for the help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my ACS positive as a software engineer even though i am currently working as a User interface engineer (because my roles and responsibilities are similar to a software engineer). My husband is a software engineer but he lacks marks in IELTS. Will it be an issue if i be the primary applicant in 190 for Victoria. I'm planning to submit my EOI in the coming week.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Either of yiu can be the primary applicant
And looks like you can claim the spouse points also 
Are you doing it ?

Cheers


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Either of yiu can be the primary applicant
> And looks like you can claim the spouse points also
> Are you doing it ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes claiming the spouse points. but for Victoria will it be a problem. as i kw they ask for a CV. but if i provide my CV it will have the content of User interface engineer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Yes claiming the spouse points. but for Victoria will it be a problem. as i kw they ask for a CV. but if i provide my CV it will have the content of User interface engineer.


You don't have to give the CV of the spouse as far as I have read for sponsorship 

As your wife is the primary applicant , you just have to give the skills assessment, age and English evidence for yourself to prove the correct partner points.


Cheers


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You don't have to give the CV of the spouse as far as I have read for sponsorship
> 
> As your wife is the primary applicant , you just have to give the skills assessment, age and English evidence for yourself to prove the correct partner points.
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

I am actually the wife.  I selected the ANZSCO code as a software engineer even though I have my employment reference letters as a User interface engineer. My concern is, for Victoria they have asked for a CV, so in my CV I will have to put my experience as a User interface engineer. I feels that it would be a point to get rejected since they have clearly said they dont accept web designers. I hope you understood the point. what do you think about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I am actually the wife.  I selected the ANZSCO code as a software engineer even though I have my employment reference letters as a User interface engineer. My concern is, for Victoria they have asked for a CV, so in my CV I will have to put my experience as a User interface engineer. I feels that it would be a point to get rejected since they have clearly said they dont accept web designers. I hope you understood the point. what do you think about this?


I presume You have already completed your skills assessment as Software engineer and ACS has found you positive despite your designation being User interface engineer 
In the documents yiu submitted for assessment 

I personally do not have any idea about the difference between the roles of user interface engineer and software engineer, but many times in ICT, the roles overlap between 2 designations and the lines on how you would be classified is not clear

In my opinion, it's your roles and responsibility which play a far more important role in determining whether you are a software engineer or a web designer rather then your designation 

When you submit the CV, make a strong case that although your designation in the present company may be that of a user interface engineer, your role is more that of a software engineer and ACS has also endorsed the same by giving yiu a positive assessment as Software engineer 
Highlight how your RNR goes much beyond that of a web designer into the software engineer territory 

Do not misrepresent or hide any employment and let VIC decide to sponsor you or not

Cheers


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume You have already completed your skills assessment as Software engineer and ACS has found you positive despite your designation being User interface engineer
> In the documents yiu submitted for assessment
> 
> I personally do not have any idea about the difference between the roles of user interface engineer and software engineer, but many times in ICT, the roles overlap between 2 designations and the lines on how you would be classified is not clear
> ...


Hi,
Thanks a lot for the advice. I will do it as u said.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jana143 said:


> Yes claiming the spouse points. but for Victoria will it be a problem. as i kw they ask for a CV. but if i provide my CV it will have the content of User interface engineer.


Regardless of your CV, as long as you have met the requirements set by ACS - then you should be good. 

There are a number of people on the forum, who re-worked their CV to find a job a Software Engineer once in Victoria too.


----------



## aus0606 (Aug 14, 2017)

*189/190*

60 Points for 189
65 Points for 190

EOI submitted for 263111

5 points will add in November for 5 years experience

PTE Score:-
L: 82
R: 80
S: 69
W: 79

What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
Will my chances get better if I wait til November?

Please advise.


----------



## Singh.manndeep (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, can someone advise me, i am working in banking sector as Relationship Manager in working capital department (lending), i had applied for Australian PR under Financial Investment Adviser, but my skill assessment resulted Negative.... Kindly suggest me further.


----------



## freeatlast (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freeatlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


Making multiple posts of the same question is against the forum rules

Cheers


----------



## Singh.manndeep (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi... Please confirm


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> freeatlast said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks for highlighting.
Any informative response is appreciated instead making rash comments.

Cheers mate.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

freeatlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


Yes you can submit 190 without job offer. 
Cheers


----------



## freeatlast (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Making multiple posts of the same question is against the forum rules
> 
> Cheers


Mate, I already went through all the pages on this forum hence why I made the post. It would be more constructive if you simply answered the question but thanks to anyone else who did


----------



## freeatlast (Aug 20, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Yes you can submit 190 without job offer.
> Cheers


Thank you for the response, much appreciated


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it true the stated poring the grants again. I just lodged my visa application on 8th I'd August . Can anyone suggest me the how long it will take to get the grant?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> Is it true the stated poring the grants again. I just lodged my visa application on 8th I'd August . Can anyone suggest me the how long it will take to get the grant?
> Thanks


The current waiting times is nearly a year

No information on grants pouring as you say

Cheers


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Check immitracker


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> Check immitracker


If you are convinced that grants are pouring so be it

Who am I to spoil your party

Cheers


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

*190 NSW for COOK*

Can someone please confirm that how long will take for COOK to get NSW invitation with 55+5=60 points... thanks


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

*Including mother in 489 visa*

Is it ok to include my dependent mother in my 489 visa application as my father is died and she lives with me. i have one brother who is married and live somewhere else with his family.. my mother has no property or anything and depend on me for daily expenses.. someone kindly reply please
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uppal said:


> Is it ok to include my dependent mother in my 489 visa application as my father is died and she lives with me. i have one brother who is married and live somewhere else with his family.. my mother has no property or anything and depend on me for daily expenses.. someone kindly reply please
> thanks


it was always difficult to prove your mum is your dependant, especially with the brother living (in the same country?), however, i am not 100% sure, but i think nowadays it is legally not possible. 

I am not 100% sure, but read about recent changes.


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it was always difficult to prove your mum is your dependant, especially with the brother living (in the same country?), however, i am not 100% sure, but i think nowadays it is legally not possible.
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but read about recent changes.


Thank you so much for your kind reply


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

uppal said:


> Is it ok to include my dependent mother in my 489 visa application as my father is died and she lives with me. i have one brother who is married and live somewhere else with his family.. my mother has no property or anything and depend on me for daily expenses.. someone kindly reply please
> thanks


No, your mother can not be included in your application, as parents are no longer considered to part of your family unit by DIBP.

Including family members in your application

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, your mother can not be included in your application, as parents are no longer considered to part of your family unit by DIBP.
> 
> Including family members in your application
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


thanks for your reply


----------



## onikcse (Jun 20, 2017)

My wife is planning to give her Australian Medial Council (AMC) part 1 exam by the end of this year and I am planning to lodge my 189 application in the first quarter of 2018. I am looking for one answer which I have not found anywhere. Is it possible to take points from AMC part 1 exam in PR application? I am the primary applicant and my point is 60 in total without my Australian PhD degree as I will be graduating at the end of next year. Please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

ACS Assessment : +ve on 16/10/17
EOI Submitted on 17/10/17
Total Points 70 including SS and Applied for Victoria 190
261314: SOFTWARE TESTER 

Any Idea when I might get the invite.


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

*489 application*

Hi guys,
I am planning to lodge 489 visa application soon. As i am not including my wife and daughter in my application, Do i still need to submit relationship documents or birth certificate of my wife and daughter.

waiting for your kind advise.

Thank you


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi guys,
I am planning to lodge 489 visa application soon. As i am not including my wife and daughter in my application, Do i still need to submit relationship documents or birth certificate of my wife and daughter.

waiting for your kind advise.

Thank you


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS Assessment : +ve on 16/10/17
> EOI Submitted on 17/10/17
> ...


Hi, 

I submitted the same application with a different occupation on 16-10-17 for NSW. This is not a fixed time frame. To my knowledge, you may get it anytime.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Confirmation of Employment Form
Applicants who have an offer of employment, or are currently employed by a Victorian employer (as indicated in Q2.1 of the skilled online application form) must complete a confirmation of employment form.

Online applications cannot be accepted until this document is submitted.

Confirmation of Employment Form (DOC) (97.0 KB)
Last updated: 23 Jun 2016
Confirmation of employment form to complete if applicant has an offer of employment or is currently employed by a Victorian employer.

Does the above mean that we cannot apply for State Nomination If I do not have a offer from an employer in Victoria?? Pls help


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the same application with a different occupation on 16-10-17 for NSW. This is not a fixed time frame. To my knowledge, you may get it anytime.




Confirmation of Employment Form
Applicants who have an offer of employment, or are currently employed by a Victorian employer (as indicated in Q2.1 of the skilled online application form) must complete a confirmation of employment form.

Online applications cannot be accepted until this document is submitted.

Confirmation of Employment Form (DOC) (97.0 KB)
Last updated: 23 Jun 2016
Confirmation of employment form to complete if applicant has an offer of employment or is currently employed by a Victorian employer.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Confirmation of Employment Form
> Applicants who have an offer of employment, or are currently employed by a Victorian employer (as indicated in Q2.1 of the skilled online application form) must complete a confirmation of employment form.
> 
> Online applications cannot be accepted until this document is submitted.
> ...



Do we require a job offer from Victoria for applying for a State Nomination?


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Do we require a job offer from Victoria for applying for a State Nomination?


No Job offer is not required for state nomination. From what I know, its very difficult to get a job offer if you are not based in Australia. And also the whole process/ time requirement of visa grant is not very predictable and companies may not be willing to wait for that long.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Still waiting

65 Points
NSW
Submitted June 2017
263111


ANY IDEAS????


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Still waiting
> 
> 65 Points
> NSW
> ...


I had got invite from NSW within 10 days of applying in June 2017 on another ACT skill with 65 points.

You may check details and point requirement of your skill requirement on anzscosearch site. 

From what I understood from my agent is that NSW invite is not predictable...


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Job Offer*

My current company has issued a job offer for me in NSW. Would this in anyway speed up the invite process with (65 + 5)?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I am new here. I am starting my PR application for 189 visa. I am currently getting my documents in place. I have 70 points in total. Someone told me chances of getting 189 visa at 70 points is bleak for ICT Business Analyst role. Should i try for 190 instead? How easy it is to get state nominations?

Pls if someone can PM me their phone number, I can call and discuss this at length. or please help with a reply here.


----------

